# Unable to shift to large chainring - Red Crankset



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

I built up a Tarmac S-Works SL4 about two months ago with '11 RED black group. The build went together well and I have logged about 1,200 miles on the bike and groupo. I am running a compact crank along with a KMC X10SL chain. On the last two rides the front derailleur appeared to be functioning fine but was unable to shift from the little chainring to the large. When I got home and examined closer I notice the front derailleur sliding all the way over on top of the large chainring, but the chain doesn't shift up. Are there pins or ramps that are suppose to guide the chain up on the large chainring? Either they have been worn off or I have not adjusted the derailleur correctly. Any thoughts why it's not shifting properly?


----------



## paule11 (Jun 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fxu2vFFSz3Q
Try these instructions


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

paule11 said:


> SRAM Red Derailleurs Installation and Adjustment - YouTube
> Try these instructions


Thanks for the link to the video, very cool. Unfortunately my Red groupo is 2011 and not 2012, but would like to get the new FD.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Try:
http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/95-7915-010-000%20Rev%20B%20-%20Road%20Derailleurs_6.pdf


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Have you tried removing the cable and moving the FD by hand and see if it shifts up?


----------



## paule11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Thanks for the link to the video, very cool. Unfortunately my Red groupo is 2011 and not 2012, but would like to get the new FD.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38vd...AvjVQa1PpcFMffZFYUW6drtGhvURWm4G_C1O6DqeYtBE=
This may be nore suited I used it on mine 2010 rival and force


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

redondoaveb said:


> Have you tried removing the cable and moving the FD by hand and see if it shifts up?


I have not played with the FD limit screws and have manually tried getting the chain into the large chainring without success. It really does seem like the ramps/pins on the large chairing are missing. Trying to find a pic or diagram of a large chainring so can see if the pins/ramp have been worn off.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> I have not played with the FD limit screws and have manually tried getting the chain into the large chainring without success. It really does seem like the ramps/pins on the large chairing are missing. Trying to find a pic or diagram of a large chainring so can see if the pins/ramp have been worn off.


Here's a pic of Red Black compact rings. Let me know if you need other angles.


----------



## tribe (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi guys,

I installed 2011 RED group (black edition) on a 2004 Kestrel Evoke and could not get the FD to shift to the large chainring correctly no mater what I did to it... Doing some google I read that the 2011 FD kind of sucks so I ordered a 2012 RED FD and get pretty much the same thing. It shifts perfect on the work stand but it doesn't under any kind of load. I get it to shift OK if I don't put any pressure on the cranks while shifting, and that's how I'm riding it at the moment.

Could it be possible that my frame is too old for these new groups?... The Ultegra I took off used to shift perfect.


----------



## IndyFabCJ (Apr 1, 2006)

I had the same problem with 2011 Force. I replaced the FD with a 6700 Ultegra. It is AMAZING how much better it shifts...or rather...that it works as it should. A LOT of folks have had this issue. You are not alone.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a 2011 Red/Black FD. It shifts great on my BMC, even under load. I wonder if part of the problem some people have with this particular FD might come from FD mounts that aren't particularly stiff themselves.


----------



## IndyFabCJ (Apr 1, 2006)

That could be an explanation if Ultegra didn't work every time.


----------

